# New SCAA Coffee Tasting Wheel



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spin spin the wheel of coffee........

first time this has been updated for 21 years , in first look i like the way it works

http://www.scaa.org/chronicle/2016/01/19/reinventing-the-flavor-wheel-industry-collaborates-to-identify-coffee-flavor-attributes/


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Skunky....not sure I'd like to be detecting that in a tasting profile...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't remember 'skunky' being on the old one from a couple of years ago. But there were definitely some flavours you wouldn't fancy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What did it replace? The 3 spoked wheel of Gareth Hunt? Chicory, Barley Cup or Nescafé


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have they added flimsy?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! Gareth Hunt and his infamous "3-bean salute"! Takes me back.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't read on the mobile screen, but that looks less crazy than the one in my cupboard:










I don't really use it, though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Seems similar to the Counter Culture one which is what I had been using:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mmm pumpkin and cabbage curry with notes of sawdust and charcoal. That must be only on there in case an SCAA member strays into $bux!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

"3 kinds of beans in every cup" ?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I liked Nick Cho's writing on the new wheel, specifically the bit about using it in combination with the instructions.

https://medium.com/@nickcho/we-ve-got-a-third-coffee-flavor-wheel-now-6548432f292f#.i2m2785ux


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

fluffles said:


> I liked Nick Cho's writing on the new wheel, specifically the bit about using it in combination with the instructions.
> 
> https://medium.com/@nickcho/we-ve-got-a-third-coffee-flavor-wheel-now-6548432f292f#.i2m2785ux


Yes especially the lexicon:

http://worldcoffeeresearch.org/read-more/news/174-world-coffee-research-sensory-lexicon


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Daren said:


> Skunky....not sure I'd like to be detecting that in a tasting profile...





hotmetal said:


> I don't remember 'skunky' being on the old one from a couple of years ago. But there were definitely some flavours you wouldn't fancy.


Latex balloons apparently according to the definition in the Lexicon.

SKUNKY

A combination of aromatics associated with skunks.

REFERENCE Latex balloon

INTENSITY Aroma: 2.5

PREPARATION Place 2 balloons in a 2-ounce glass jar with screw-type lid. This may be prepared several days in advance and stored at room temperature. Prepare one jar for every three panelists.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone got a jar, some latex balloons and a skunk so I can do some comparisons?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

That's something I never thought I'd say! Not to be taken out of context


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Daren said:


> Anyone got a jar, some latex balloons and a skunk so I can do some comparisons?


Hang on a sec, I'll lend you mine...


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Skunks do not smell of rubber, just saying...


----------

